# What are your other major hobbies?



## TheOldSalt

Besides keeping fish, what else do you do as a hobby?

Do you do something, collect something, or make something?

I write pulp fiction and make odd furniture and festive lawn ornaments like these, which I sell at flea markets. I'm thinking about making fishtanks instead, though.
have you ever made money with your hobby? I don't make much at all. Wouldn't it be nice if you could make your hobby your job?


----------



## shev

oooooh nice.

I mountain bike. thats about it.


----------



## fishfreaks

other hobbies? fishing, shopping, reading, sewing, im going to take a quilting class. they are my hobbies, but im pretty much down for anything


----------



## fish_doc

Lets see hobbies other than fishkeeping. UMM - Photography, Got my Cannon and Nikkon 35 mm and Cannon SLR digital and the HP digital (for its time) and 126 cartrage camera dont even remember what brand its been so long since Ive had it out. Several lenses for the slr cameras that range from 19 mm to over 300 mm


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

I love reading and computers. YEah photography soon... ha ha
Cool TheOldSalt!


----------



## Osiris

Well, mainly just working on cars, adding modifications to them and my PS2 and did i mention my fish?


----------



## shev

oh yeah, add paintballing, fishing, and photograghy to aquariums and mt biking.


----------



## guppyart

speed biking, basketball,reading I love just about anything physical and keeps me in shape for basketball and I love computers and stuff like that


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

I'm away for sports and physical stuff ouch feeling fat


----------



## Shaggy

My other hobbies is dealing with you fish freaks here at this forum ..  j/k 

Sports, TV, hanging out with my wife a 2 year old daughter!

OldSalt, those look awesome. I thought they were real Parrots when I first looked at the pic. Nice Job!!


----------



## shev

yeah, if you can make wood into that, I cant wait to see your home made fishtanks.


----------



## mrmoby

I'm on the lookout for an old musclecar to restore. Aside from that I am a hack amatuer guitar player, and in the past week, fullfillment of a long time dream.....a pooltable at home, so I have been playing a bit*s*


----------



## ijedic

Cool Hobby Old Salt! Those are nice!

My other hobbies are sewing, gardening (tomatoes, roses, and perenials), poker, reading seedy romance novels, and silkie chickens. 

As for making money off any of them, well, I sell custom made curtains, but basically only make enough to buy the fabric and ship them. (*The Things We Do For Love*)

I've made a couple dollars off some of my flowers, I sell daylillies and iris every now and then. 

Would love to see more of your yard art!! Have fun, Shannon

PS. As for collections, I collect glassware, fish themed pottery, shells, and arrowheads.


----------



## Imbrium

You mean there are hobbies besides fish? 

Ok, my other hobbies are reading, I'm trying to teach myself to knit, and spending waaay too much time on the computer. I've been playing MapleStory non-stop lately, mostly when I should be doing homework.
I used to ride horses, but I don't really get the chance to much anymore.
Oh, and I collect My Little Ponies.


----------



## fishfreaks

me? well im a workaholic, other than that i like to sleep, play my ps2, guitar, and fishing


----------



## fishboy

Hobbies....theres freshwater fishing, salt water fishing, ocean kayaking, riding my bike, science, building electronics(more like soldering things and seeing if they work), Final fantasy games for PS1, and carpentry


----------



## flynngriff

I do leatherworking and make "boffer" weapons for live action role-playing games... I have actually supported myself for a year or so with it. Then I got tired of living off Ramen Noodles and got a real job...

-Flynn


----------



## Guest

i love fish...but other hobbies would have to be:
playing my guitar, my ps2, watching CSI, other stuff on the computer, basketball, sketching...getting into skateboarding too


----------



## Guest

Oh I Forgot My Favorite Hobby Of All!

Scuba Diving And Snorkeling!


----------



## h_sheltie

My other hobbies are freshwater fishing, mountian biking, music, cars, and nitro rc cars. I'm starting to get away from rc though. It's starting to become too expensive and I need to start saving up for gas money and stuff for when I get my real car later on in the year. Here's some pics of em.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v669/h_sheltie/fordbody2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v669/h_sheltie/Picture017.jpg


----------



## Lexus

Horseback riding, showing and training. I used to collect Breyer Model horses and would show them occasionally. I dont know if these are hobbies but reading books and going to movies.


----------



## Imbrium

I've got Breyers too, Lexus! I never took them to shows or anything though. 
I think it's so cool that you have your own horse. Do you do a lot of show? What disciplines do you ride?


----------



## Lexus

I ride English and Western but have also jumped and gamed. I have one horse right now but maybe another one on the way. I used to show at least 20 shows a year if not more but stopped for a few years during high school and only went to one this year so far.


----------



## Imbrium

I'm really jealous. I used to ride all the time. I didn't have my own horse, but I taught lessons, so I had my choice of 25 horses to ride. :mrgreen: 
I rode mostly Western. I had a bad fall riding English once, and that kinda put me off it for awhile, but I really like the way a dressage saddle feels, and I think it would be great if I could learn it.
The only jumping I did was either bareback over tiny crossbars or over logs on trails. We used to set up barrels and tear around the ring like maniacs every once in awhile. I'm surprised I'm not dead.


----------



## Lydia

i like anything athletic (almost), gardening, fine carpentry (bookshelves, nightstands, anything nice....i love woodworking), reading, mountain biking.....and the list goes on lol


----------



## fishboy

Baby Baby: You like birdwatching? My brothers friend has traveled the world watching birds.


----------



## Ghetto

Play B-Ball, Video Games, Computer Graphics, and computer Programming...that's pretty much it


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

> Video Games


Is "Ghetto" a game? Your avatar and sig look very cool!


----------



## Ghetto

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Is "Ghetto" a game? Your avatar and sig look very cool!


LOL no Ghetto is just my username. That guy in my sig, and avy is Raiden from Mortal Kombat....Thnx I made them in photoshop I'm still a noob at it. You should see other peoples work.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Oh ok... so yoor


> Computer Graphics


 is very cool! 
Adding some text into Yoda's pic is the best I can do lol


----------



## Ghetto

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Oh ok... so yoor is very cool!
> Adding some text into Yoda's pic is the best I can do lol


Yeah that's what I want my career in, or computer programming.


----------



## Larry-T

Other hobbies.......

Music (piano)
photography
writing 
driving religious extremists over the edge


----------



## hail_sniper

hmmmmm, wrestling, football, just got a new lizard(beardeddragon), i have a dog, collect shot glasses, collect some figurines, computers, airsoft gaming, xbox, game cube, movies, etc., lots of fun stuff


----------



## Imbrium

Larry-T said:


> Other hobbies.......
> 
> 
> driving religious extremists over the edge


lol 
I'm right there with you man. You got any good techniques?


----------



## Pareeeee

Drawing! Playing piano - i love piano... Playing my violin too and tin whistle
computer games, writing songs, 
also I enjoy writing novels, going to publish my first soon i hope.

Anything to do with animals, I am told I am an animal encyclopedia. People ask me animal questions all the time - LOL. guess that makes me a critter geek.

anything outdoorsy... Kayaking, nature hiking, swimming, fishing, biking, SKIING!!, skating.....


----------



## Lydia

Larry-T said:


> Other hobbies.......
> 
> Music (piano)



oh yah i play piano and some guitar

characin gal: i wish i could ski down here! hows the skiing up there? do you do the extreme skiing where there arent lifts or do you ski on normal slopes with lifts? ive only ever skied on normal ones myself


----------



## Pareeeee

Um, Lydia, the place I ski has lifts. Guess that makes it normal skiing - lol - I am told I ski too fast...
There are two favorite hills of mine - Elevator Shaft and Spectacular. "the spec" as everyone here calls it. They are about the 2 steepest hills at the resort. When you make turns, your shoulder almost brushes the side of the hill.....LOL...

Yeah, piano is a great instrument. What grade are you guys in in piano? I only got to grade 7 and stopped there, but I now play grade 8 level songs

I play the piano soooooo much.....

PS: I dont know HOW i could have forgotten to put one of my favorite hobbies in my list!!!!!! PHOTOGRAPHY! I have over 6,000 photos on my comp at the moment.








http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2005-2/958091/DSCF0041(Medium).JPG


----------



## Guest

I love taking pictures, going hiking, fishing salt and fresh, collecting weird animals(spiders, trantulas etc) and being single. Being happy and staying alive is my plan.


----------



## Lydia

Characin Gal said:


> Um, Lydia, the place I ski has lifts. Guess that makes it normal skiing - lol - I am told I ski too fast...
> There are two favorite hills of mine - Elevator Shaft and Spectacular. "the spec" as everyone here calls it. They are about the 2 steepest hills at the resort. When you make turns, your shoulder almost brushes the side of the hill.....LOL...



the extreme skiing im talking about seems to be mostly in colorado....places where the snow isnt flattened out any by machines....its really puffy and deep

lol i know what you mean about going too fast...i used to scare my parents because i would go too fast...and they arent worry worts either... i know what you mean about almost brushing your shoulder too, lol...man now i really miss skiing....i dont get to do it much here in florida, lol....i used to live in NH though and there was really good skiing there

i havent taken piano lessons since i was 7 and then that was for a very short time....my sisters help me when i need help (both of them have been payed to play in a restaurant and one of them composes songs) so i dont know what grade i would be in

baby baby: i make earings too!! what kind do you make? i usually make mine with silver wire and swarovski crystals or gemstones/pearls


----------



## Celeste

i like to horseback ride, but i haven't in years. i draw and do digital art, i write sometimes, but i seem to have lost my inspiration......


----------



## fishfreaks

Celeste said:


> i write sometimes, but i seem to have lost my inspiration......


sounds like me


----------



## euRasian32

Hmmm. just a couple off the top of my head

My outdoor hobbies include: disc golf, paintball, skateboarding, water skiing/wave running, soccer, fishing, bmxing, thai boxing, snowbaording (newfound hobby and i love it), working on cars - maintenance and customizing, swimming/rope swinging, watching stars, camping, boating/fishing, carpentry, hugging trees.

Indoor hobbies: gaming!!! (currently on halo 2 and GTA San Andreas), graphic design, recycling, saving water, drinking locally brewed stouts, grey goose dirty martinis.

Collections: Medeival pewter figurines, star wars figures, gi joe figures, tech decks, game systems (sega, snes, n64, ps, ps2, xbox, xbox halo collectors edition), video games (currently have over 2000 games), 2nd Editions DnD books, dvd movies (david lynch, tarantino, bruce lee, sonny chiba, jet li, john woo, guy ritchie, milla jovovich), model cars, baseball/basketball/football cards, comic books, thrasher magazines.


----------



## shev

Super nintendo beats the hell out of a gamecube, ps2, and xbox.


----------



## Lexus

I was on the downhill ski team in High School


----------



## Larry-T

Imbrium said:


> lol
> I'm right there with you man. You got any good techniques?


Learn all you can about a large number of religions so you can catch their inconsistencies and ask inconvenient questions. For dealing with those whose extremism involves old testament literal acceptance, look at the large number of laws and ask how well they follow them <grin>.


----------



## fishboy

shev said:


> Super nintendo beats the hell out of a gamecube, ps2, and xbox.


A fellow oldschooler! I have a superNES, a atari 2600, a intelivision, and a sega genisis


----------



## fishfreaks

euRasian32 said:


> hugging trees.


you tree huggin hippie!!! haha just kidding:-D


----------



## fishfreaks

shev said:


> Super nintendo beats the hell out of a gamecube, ps2, and xbox.


nah i think nintendo was the best


----------



## sbsociety

Well, I love to go fishing  And also am a web design freak. (Two basic hobbies, fish and computers)


----------



## Imbrium

I have a sega genesis, and an original nintendo in good working condition (I don't even have to blow in my cartridges, lol). I also have a sega saturn, a sega gamegear, playstation, playstation2, and Xbox. My sister has a gamecube, and she just got a psp. There are way to many game systems in my house!





Larry-T said:


> Learn all you can about a large number of religions so you can catch their inconsistencies and ask inconvenient questions. For dealing with those whose extremism involves old testament literal acceptance, look at the large number of laws and ask how well they follow them <grin>.


Ha! I love it. One of the best ones is from Corinthians, about how women shouldn't speak in church because it's disgraceful. Then ask them (if female) how often they've been disgraceful in church or (if male) how often they've punished their wife for being disgraceful. Good times, good times. 
I'm still learning though.


----------



## shev

yeah, I have a sega genesis too. nintendo was before my time. (just barely)

just recently ive been beating games that I wasnt able to as a kid. zelda, super mario, gradius, mortal kombat. lol.


----------



## shev

who said they were into remote control things? holy crap, watch it till they go vertical! friggin awesome!

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=HydroFoam

boat, plane, car.....


----------



## Pareeeee

just what do you mean by religious extremists...


----------



## Imbrium

People who try to force their religion on others. I have no problems at all with most religious people. But when somebody starts preaching to me, we have a problem. I don't want religious ideas forced on me. For an extreme example of a religious extremist see Fred Phelps.


----------



## h_sheltie

shev said:


> who said they were into remote control things? holy crap, watch it till they go vertical! friggin awesome!
> 
> http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=HydroFoam
> 
> boat, plane, car.....


That was me. I have nitro rc trucks. I take them off some pretty huge ramps. They're fun, but like I said I'm thinking of getting out of the hobby because it's getting too expensive.


----------



## fishfreaks

i like to take them off the huge set of steps outback of my house, boy do they fly!


----------



## shev

Other than the old video games, I used to play some computer games over the internet. not so much anymore, I was usually SAD_COW_DISEASE maybe I've met somebody on here. probably not.


----------



## Imbrium

What games did you play shev? Lately I've been hooked on MapleStory, which is really cutesy, and full of 13 year olds, but still pretty fun.


----------



## shev

uuuuh, never heard of it. more things like doom, halflife, counter strike and starcraft.


----------



## Imbrium

I tried playing doom, but it makes me motion sick. I can play for about 5 min. but that's about it. Everybody plays counter strike, is it any good? Ever played Guild Wars?


----------



## Pareeeee

I like PC games like Medal of Honour, and Call of Duty, and anything Sci Fi


----------



## Pareeeee

used to have Commodore, Super Nintendo, and PS1


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I like cycling. I just finished the Bicycle Ride Across Georgia (BRAG). I hope to ride Register's Annual Great Bicycle Ride Across Iowa (RAGBRAI) someday. That's the mother of all across state rides.


----------



## Lydia

anybody else here hiked part of the appalachian trail or the grand canyon? ive hiked the grand canyon 3 times and i hiked on the appalachian trail for a week


----------



## fish_doc

I hike to the fridge and bathroom. Thats enough for me. LOL


----------



## fishfreaks

fish_doc said:


> I hike to the fridge and bathroom. Thats enough for me. LOL


hahaahaha :lol:


----------



## Lydia

fish_doc said:


> I hike to the fridge and bathroom. Thats enough for me. LOL



lmao fish_doc! :lol:


----------



## fish_doc

Ive had lots of practice. When you've really mastered it you can get someone else to do the running to the kitchen for you. The other ... well ... Its not real effective to have someone else run there for you. LOL


----------

